
NASA to Boost Speed of Deep Space Communications - MetricMike
http://www.space.com/businesstechnology/space-communication-network-speed-100122.html
======
MetricMike
I'm taking a networking class in my CS program and one of the (at least, _I_
think) interesting topics we covered was the distance issue when linking two
nodes together on a network. We got around to talking about really big
networks (like the Internet) or a hypothetical Earth+Moon Future Internet.
Another student and I had our dreams of low-grav YouTube broken when the
teacher showed us the more gritty parts of how two nodes talk on a network,
namely the round trip delay. This article sounded really neat and made me
remember that NASA usually comes up with some very interesting
workarounds/solutions.

(This is my first contribution to HN after about a year of lurking so I
thought I'd make my post a bit more meaningful and explain why I thought this
was neat.)

